# hazard Pay-  Extended to July 4th



## HelloMar (May 19, 2020)

I hope this is true!


----------



## Panda13 (May 19, 2020)

HelloMar said:


> I hope this is true!


True


----------



## Shizle7 (May 19, 2020)

True-it’s posted on Target.com


----------



## jackandcat (May 19, 2020)

Already covered in this thread - with news links:








						Thoughts on extending hazard pay.
					

What does everyone think spot will do regarding the extra $2?  I just saw they are offering a $15 off $25 Target Circle coupon.  I wonder if they are trying to ease the pain of losing the hazard pay.  I think they should extend it or let everyone just keep it, leaders included.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Poofresh (May 20, 2020)

Nice. Let's keep the panic going. I want hazard party for the rest of the year


----------



## DBZ (Jun 1, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Nice. Let's keep the panic going. I want hazard party for the rest of the year


 
Trader Joe's extended their TMs hazard pay till the end of the year. They also get a 20% discount instead of 10%.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 1, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Trader Joe's extended their TMs hazard pay till the end of the year. They also get a 20% discount instead of 10%.


Wow it's my dream to work for trader Joe's or whole foods.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2020)

The people I know who have gone to Whole Foods haven't stayed long.  I think since the Amazon takeover, it is not what it used to be in terms of working there.


----------

